# I Did It Myself ~ Re-purposed Antique Breadbox



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Close-up of inside


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Inside painted gold and then placemat fitted on bottom.
I ran out of gold paint, so I couldn't paint the inside top. 
But, I have since decided to leave it as is.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is it on the table.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

In it's place.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Closed.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It may look a little crowded to some, however, We like to cook
and I need stuff at my immediate right which includes spices
and cooking utensils. I get crazy digging through the cabinet
for spices. But, No more! :smile:

overview, comments welcomed.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice work. I'm a fan of cleaning and re-purposing old stuff (my wife says she did that with me).


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

lenaitch said:


> Nice work. I'm a fan of cleaning and re-purposing old stuff (my wife says she did that with me).


:biggrin2: Now, that was funny! Thanks for the laugh! :smile:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Great re-purpose of something sentimental.

I applaud your ability to see an item as something else.

:clap::clap::thumbup::thumbup::clap::clap:


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I love it, it really does look great and a nice fit where it is also.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well thanks, de-nag and Big Jim...Makes ya wonder how many things
ya have around the house that can be cleaned up and re-purposed for 
another use.


----------

